# AA MiniMag Collecting...R.I.P....



## Jeritall (Dec 6, 2009)

I've noticed a distinct decline of interest and posting in the MiniMag collecting threads. I have also noticed that there were several good Minis listed on Ebay last week that didn't even get a heads up in CPF. ( I plead guilty, I didn't notice them either)- What do you think? Is the interest in MM"s slowing, dying, dead, or entering a new phase?


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 6, 2009)

I presume there will always be a place for them,my first proper light many years ago.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 9, 2009)

The customs are good, but the normal Maglites are so common now you can't swing a cat without hitting one. I imagine a lot of enthusiasts are so used to seeing them they don't even notice them anymore.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 9, 2009)

It's also close to Christmas...hobby funds get reallocated.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 10, 2009)

In my case, the vast majority of the lights "missing" from my lineup are way over my price point. 

Dealing with international shipping adds to it too...


----------



## eygen (Dec 12, 2009)

greenLED said:


> In my case, the vast majority of the lights "missing" from my lineup are way over my price point.
> 
> Dealing with international shipping adds to it too...



Prices certainly play a role. I have one maglite mini, and it's a good light


----------



## will (Dec 12, 2009)

There has not been anything really new in the 2AA incan minis lately. The last new color I remember was the dark orange. 

There are a few logo'd lights out there. The presidential sets - too rich for my taste. 

The newer MagLEDs only have 6 colors and are around $20 .


----------

